# Got A Purple Betta For My B-Day



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

My best friend made it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

O o I REALLY like it!!! It's very very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

awesome!!!  I love it! your friend is talented !


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW really nice. Your friend did a really great job!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing!! Your friend did a great job.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

How cool!:thumbsup: Oh and happy birthday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How cool and creative!! Happy birthday!


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh wow! Must be awesome to have such a lovely one-of-a-kind item. Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------

